# Great Value In A Lathe



## b2rtch

I have this lath for several years, I do not use it very often, but i used this morning.
This an excellent lath for the price.
I also use this set:HF #35444 HSS turning tool set


----------



## MrRon

I have the very same lathe and tool set you have. I got a real good deal from my local HF store; I've owned it for 5 years. I didn't fine tune it like you did, but it still works well for me. I haven't used it all that much, but when I need it, it does what it is supposed to do. I also have an 11" Sheldon metal lathe which does most of my turning work. I'm pretty sure the HF lathe is the same as sold under other names and for a lot more money. I would readily recommend this lathe to someone just starting out without breaking the bank.


----------



## dbhost

I have that particular lathe, I didn't have to deburr / remove slag from anything, however I did have to tighten a few fasteners, particularly on the head stock… Otherwise it has been a great machine for the money…

I have mine matched with a Harbor Freight MT2 drill chuck, Wood River 4 jaw chuck, and Penn State Industries "Benjamin's best" 8 piece HSS set as well as versa chisels, and rouging gouge set… I am not very good at it, but this thing is a joy to use. I LOVE turning… This is the first lathe I have ever owned, however I have used quite a few including 50s 60s, and 70s vintage lathes from Craftsman, and Rockwell, as well as more modern lathes from Delta… This thing compares admirably. Yes fit and finish could be better… But I have seen lathes from the "big name brand" tool companies that could learn a thing or two about tool building from Harbor Freight's manufacturer…


----------



## texbilly

OSU, for someone who is interested in finally taking the plunge into turning (but doesn't want to spend crazy money to learn), I thank you for this post. So does my wallet! Well done, from a fellow engineer.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster

Heard a ton of great things about this lathe. When the time comes for me to buy one, this will be it.


----------



## b2rtch

This is what I did with mine yesterday morning.


----------



## b2rtch

Looking at my pictures, I am now thinking about enclosing the whole back and to connect the lath to my DC. 
It should not be very difficult to do.


----------



## hunter71

My son bought one to learn to turn but it ended up at my shop, guess he didn't use it. I set it up not thinking I would use it much, but I do. It works great to rough out with one lathe and finish with another. Keep the shafts lubed or it eats belts.


----------



## MakinAmess

I have been looking at that same lathe. Based on the above comments, I think I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## JADobson

I have a lathe that looks exactly like this one, only it is a King CH-900C model. Does anyone know if there are any differences between these lathes? Thanks.


----------



## jimintx

Hi folks - I just joined a few days ago, and haven't gotten in a first post - so this is it.

This review and the comments provided the push I needed to make a decision: I bought one at the nearest HF this past weekend. With a sale in progress and a 25% off coupon, it came in at less than $200. I had an old craftsman lathe, the one with the pipe-style bed. From that I had nice Sorby tools, albeit a bit rusty, and a few drives and face plates. So for now, I haven't bought new accessories. I'd like to get a nice chuck.

I don't yet have it all set up. I plan to mount it on a wooden cabinet rather than the leg set, but the legs are still stored in case my plan fails. I think it seems well made, esp. at the price. I moved all the lasts and found it smooth and easy, and no parts were damaged in the box. The entire setup comes in one box, and it's monstrously heavy. Two burly workers at the store loaded it into my SUV. Then getting it out at the home shop was a challenge!

..


----------



## b2rtch

jimintx, before you use your lath remove the cover over the belt and lubricate the two shafts on which the pulleys slide back and forth, this will make the operation much smoother.


----------



## jimintx

Bert, I will do that. What lube do you prefer for this application? Moving the parts around some, I think the lather is smooth as it came out of the box. I am on the alert for debarring anything ii see that needs it. But no places have yet been observed.

Jim


----------



## b2rtch

I had a spray of white lithium grease, this is what I used. 
Any light grease would do, be careful to not "grease" the belt.
You need to "separate" the 1/2 pulleys on the motor to grease the shaft under, the spring is pretty stiff but it can be done.


----------



## SignWave

I just assembled this lathe this morning, and my impressions are the same as OSU55. If you're one of us who doesn't mind doing a little maintenance, then this is a real bargain. It was pretty rough out of the box, but it cleans up nicely.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

although this post is approaching the two year old mark, it deserves a gentle "bump".

I am on my 2nd HF lathe of this model and strongly recommend it for the beginner as
a very good entry level machine. you won't be disappointed.
then in the future, after you have become a "seasoned turner", and you want to upgrade 
to the more expensive models, someone on CraigsList will gladly take it off your hands. 
it holds its resale value quite well, I think.


----------

